# Thousands of daffodils peak by next week



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

RICHFIELD, Ohio - Explosion of color expected on one of the areas most popular Spring destinations.

More...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

If you never been on this trail you gotta go hike it this weekend. It's not very long and it's a beautiful hike. A doctor and his wife owned the property before donating it to the parks. They planted thousands and thousands of daffodil bulbs.
All of the flowers remind me of Cades Cove in the springtime.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Just went by the Daffodil Trail at lunchtime. They are out and in full bloom. The parking lot was pretty full too. Next few days ought to be prime.


----------

